# Etsy seller



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

I dont know if this is the place to put it, but i was wondering if anyone has bought from kookaburrakatties on etsy. Is he a reputable seller? Any feedback would be apreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Link?
Edit : found!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I believe that would be Wombat here on the forum. I've never bought from him, but he has been around a long time and I have never heard anything negative. A friend of mine has one of his split frames, it's really nice. I personally would feel perfectly comfortable buying from him if I had the cash and the inclination.

...I just looked it up, that is definitely Wombat. Very fair prices too.


----------



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Just felt like playing it safe because ive heard of people getting burned buying stuff on these craft websites.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

very reputable. hes one of the great guys.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wombat is on the level. I've yet to buy from him, but I'd put it on the line in a heartbeat witb no worries


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I'd not worry about a buy through Etsy, even without his positive reviews; I get a lot of cool artsy stuff from them on the regular, & the one time there was an issue, they were on it FAST (turns out the dude was just out of the country...he was in a legit PANIC when he found out someone (me) was worried about him pulling a burn. I got the impression they don't f' around...








(latest buy, LoL)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Some of the finest slingshots made. And he's a great guy.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I sell on etsy. Look up MakeSlingshots.

But anyways it looks nice but I don't know if the pricing is right or if they can be shot.

Idk they look nice though


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL, Not to worry he's a stand up bloke! 

Take a look here http://kookaburrakatties.blogspot.com.au/

and if you see anything you like, just PM me.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

sorry I know I have ur pic as my profile. I love your slingshots. Anything you can tell me to help out with my shop?


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Okay no one else is allowed to post their etsy stores. This could be an expensive day!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

ok lol?


----------



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

I just ordered. Now i get to live next to the mailbox for a while. ????


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

from kookaburrakatties

?

lol just making sure


----------



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

Ya


----------

